# Types of service dogs



## WildWolves (Nov 15, 2021)

What types of service work are GSDs good at? I know they a lot of the time aren’t very good for someone with anxiety (not all of them but a lot.) So what other tasks are they good at and comfortable with?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a sanity dog ....


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

WildWolves said:


> What types of service work are GSDs good at? I know they a lot of the time aren’t very good for someone with anxiety (not all of them but a lot.) So what other tasks are they good at and comfortable with?


I know they have been very successfully bred and used as guide dogs for the blind in the past. I would imagine there are some GSD breeders still breeding for service dogs somewhere? Doesn't seem like you hear alot about GSD service dogs or guess I haven't at least. Maybe punch it into the search function on the forum and see what you come up with?


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

REEHGE said:


> I know they have been very successfully bred and used as guide dogs for the blind in the past. I would imagine there are some GSD breeders still breeding for service dogs somewhere? Doesn't seem like you hear alot about GSD service dogs or guess I haven't at least. Maybe punch it into the search function on the forum and see what you come up with?


I do not recall where I read this - may have been on this forum. My understanding was that GSDs stopped being used as service dogs (as frequently) because of a change in the people requiring them. They were a suitable breed for young service men injured in battle to handle. When the demographics changed of the people primarily using service dogs so did the breeds - GSDs were a lot to handle for some people. I could be way off and I don't recall the source of that information - to be taken with a grain of salt. It wasn't that the breed became less able to handle the work so much as the handlers became less able to handle the breed - making labs a more suitable option... along with other breeds who are doing the work successfully!


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

Both of mine are mobility assistance Service Dogs. One is 6 years of and the other one is 2 years old. German Shepherds are used for mobility assistance a lot and some are still being used as guide dogs. Some are also being used for PTSD but it all depends on the dog. It still depends on the dogs temperament no matter what breed. Usually 8 out 10 dogs fail to complete Service Dog training and are washed. Not just GS but other breeds as well. A lot can't handle the pressure of working in public. As for me it will always be a GSD for my Service Dog. They are incredibly hard workers. Socializing them while young is vital for them to become Service Dogs and also a rock solid obedience foundation. 🐾


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

finn'smom said:


> I do not recall where I read this - may have been on this forum. My understanding was that GSDs stopped being used as service dogs (as frequently) because of a change in the people requiring them. They were a suitable breed for young service men injured in battle to handle. When the demographics changed of the people primarily using service dogs so did the breeds - GSDs were a lot to handle for some people. I could be way off and I don't recall the source of that information - to be taken with a grain of salt. It wasn't that the breed became less able to handle the work so much as the handlers became less able to handle the breed - making labs a more suitable option... along with other breeds who are doing the work successfully!


On Service Dog forums there are still many very successful German Shepherd Service Dogs. I have 2, a 6 year old and a 2 year old. Both Mobility Assistance Service Dogs. Both owner trained. Both intact males.
Many are used for Mobility assistance which they do great at. Many still being used as guide dogs. 
Mine sometimes pull a 12 hour day in harness and never hesitate or refuse to work. Nothing beats the work ethics of a good German Shepherd. Mine are always ready to go to work as soon as I get their harness. 
When my 2 year old turns 6 I will get another GS puppy to start training to come under him. It takes 18 months to 2 years to train a SD. I retire mine at 8 years old so I'll always have one older and one younger SD. 
For me it will always be a German Shepherd for my Service Dog. 🐾🐕‍🦺


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

kigers24 said:


> On Service Dog forums there are still many very successful German Shepherd Service Dogs. I have 2, a 6 year old and a 2 year old. Both Mobility Assistance Service Dogs. Both owner trained. Both intact males.
> Many are used for Mobility assistance which they do great at. Many still being used as guide dogs.
> Mine sometimes pull a 12 hour day in harness and never hesitate or refuse to work. Nothing beats the work ethics of a good German Shepherd. Mine are always ready to go to work as soon as I get their harness.
> When my 2 year old turns 6 I will get another GS puppy to start training to come under him. It takes 18 months to 2 years to train a SD. I retire mine at 8 years old so I'll always have one older and one younger SD.
> For me it will always be a German Shepherd for my Service Dog. 🐾🐕‍🦺


I've been travelling for work some, and as it turns out I met a GSD service dog in my last hotel lobby. They were just checking in for their stay, the handler was very friendly and chatty and said he'd just passed his certification (I didn't ask what services he provided, but what a well behaved and handsome boy)


----------



## Réa538 (Mar 25, 2021)

WildWolves said:


> What types of service work are GSDs good at? I know they a lot of the time aren’t very good for someone with anxiety (not all of them but a lot.) So what other tasks are they good at and comfortable with?


I train my own dogs and my 15 month old WL GSD is doing well. Still needs a lot of work in public, but inside he really enjoys helping. If I drop things, he picks them up and hands them to me...carries the food bowls and cleans them up afterwards...helps me off the sofa (should come in handy if my scoliosis gets much worse)...brings my shoes when it's time to go outside, learning the names of different articles of clothing to help me get dressed in the morning...I think they can excel at any type of service work, so long as the training is fun for them and they get enough excercise so they don't feel anxious and wound tight. I suffer from depression and anxiety as well...my WL GSD makes me feel LESS anxious.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, the first guide dog was a German Shepherd dog. The breed is a highly versatile working dog, and can usually adapt to most jobs with the right temperament and training.

My recently retired service dog was primarily guide work and tasking for my severe neurological disorder, but he was cross-trained for my C-PTSD and was extremely efficient at co-regulating with me in terms of emotion and mood. My mental health has declined over the years, and he has remained steadfast and stable regardless.

Temperament and breeding is everything. The standard calls for a strong-nerved dog, not one that falls apart when it's owner is struggling with heightened arousal or fluctuating moods.


----------

